# Bus Service Starting August 16 from Sioux Falls to Winnipeg



## jebr (Aug 10, 2017)

Jefferson Lines just posted on Facebook that they're starting service from Sioux Falls to Winnipeg (with numerous intermediate stops and connections) starting August 16. 

https://www.facebook.com/JeffersonBusLines/photos/a.282587095172461.58605.181214525309719/1328428563921637/?type=3&theater

While the timetable (shown below) isn't great for connections to/from the Empire Builder, the connection is at least finally there in some fashion, and southbound from Winnipeg it appears that the connection to the westbound Builder is solid. Eastbound doesn't work, unfortunately, though Jefferson Lines will be happy to take you eastbound to many of the same destinations on their own fleet.

I can imagine it being very popular on weekends for Winnipegers to go down to Minneapolis/St. Paul (connection in Fargo) and shop for a weekend. I'll likely use it at some point from MSP just to say I did - the pricing (probably promotional for now) is very reasonable at around $25 one-way from Minneapolis.


----------



## railiner (Aug 10, 2017)

That's wonderful news....thanks for posting!

It's been much too long that that service was missing....what a huge gap that fills in buses crossing the US-Canada border....I certainly hope that they get plenty of business, and make a success of it.

It's too bad that they had to have such a long layover in Fargo on the Southbound trip...without researching it, I suppose it's to leave Winnipeg at a "decent" time, yet still make certain other connections possible downline...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 10, 2017)

I rode the Bus from Winnipeg to Fargo back in the '80s to catch the Empire Builder. It had a similar schedule, but since theres absolutely nothing to see on this route, thats good!


----------



## willem (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks for the info, *jebr*.

This is way better than nothing. Still, it would be better if the bus could run a couple of hours earlier in each direction.


----------



## fairviewroad (Aug 11, 2017)

It's worth noting that the Jefferson Bus Lines station in GFK is four miles from the Amtrak station. Taxis run 24/7 in GFK and it shouldn't be more than a 10-15 minute ride for about $10 or so. But still, it's another factor to consider when considering a bus<-->train connection there.


----------



## railiner (Aug 11, 2017)

fairviewroad said:


> It's worth noting that the Jefferson Bus Lines station in GFK is four miles from the Amtrak station. Taxis run 24/7 in GFK and it shouldn't be more than a 10-15 minute ride for about $10 or so. But still, it's another factor to consider when considering a bus<-->train connection there.


Is it any better in Fargo, then Grand Forks?

Perhaps if Jefferson gets enough connections to or from the Empire Builder, they would consider moving or if not that, make a second stop for train connections...

And what about VIA connections in Winnipeg....how does that look to or from the Canadian or the remnant of the Churchill train?


----------



## fairviewroad (Aug 11, 2017)

railiner said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > It's worth noting that the Jefferson Bus Lines station in GFK is four miles from the Amtrak station. Taxis run 24/7 in GFK and it shouldn't be more than a 10-15 minute ride for about $10 or so. But still, it's another factor to consider when considering a bus<-->train connection there.
> ...



It's about the same distance between stations in Fargo as it is in Grand Forks. But in Fargo, the southbound bus from Winnipeg arrives after the westbound EB leaves, so it would not be a logical connection point anyhow.

And since this bus isn't being sold as an Amtrak Thruway connection, then Jefferson will have no particular way of knowing how many connecting passengers there are, unless those passengers make it a point to tell the bus driver (I'd imagine a bus that's running a bit early could plausibly swing over to the Amtrak station to drop off a passenger, but I could understand why they would hesitate to do that without it being in the timetable.)

In Winnipeg, the Jefferson bus station is out at the airport, where of course there'd be cabs as well as city transit. The VIA station is downtown.

Most VIA connections to/from the bus would require an overnight in Winnipeg. However, the southbound train from Churchill arrives in Winnipeg at 4:45 p.m., which in theory would get you there in time for the 10:45 p.m. bus to North Dakota. But even a six hour connection might be pushing it in this case.


----------



## railiner (Aug 11, 2017)

No downtown stop in Winnipeg for JL? That's odd....I wonder what percentage of their passenger's connect to or from airlines there? Unless they got a real good deal for a bus stop and/or parking at the airport, and nothing comparable downtown, to influence that decision... :unsure:


----------



## fairviewroad (Aug 11, 2017)

railiner said:


> No downtown stop in Winnipeg for JL? That's odd....I wonder what percentage of their passenger's connect to or from airlines there? Unless they got a real good deal for a bus stop and/or parking at the airport, and nothing comparable downtown, to influence that decision... :unsure:


The Greyhound station moved from downtown out to the airport nearly a decade ago. I suspect that was the most logical place to have the Jefferson station, from the standpoint of servicing a bus, etc.

And no, I doubt many people on either Greyhound or Jefferson are connecting to an airline. But for folks getting dropped off by friends/family, the airport is a relatively easy place to go compared to downtown Winnipeg. And why should the Jefferson station be downtown? It's not as though it's going to be used by business travelers who need to hop off the bus and go directly to a meeting. The airport area has plenty of hotels, taxis, rental cars, etc. In many ways it would be an *easier* place to arrive than downtown Winnipeg, especially at night.


----------



## railiner (Aug 11, 2017)

Yes, that makes sense...except....the airport is a distance away from downtown in one direction. Great if that is near where you want to go, but downtown is central and hopefully equidistant to all in the metro area,

That is one reason besides access to most businesses and services attracting visitor's, that railways and buslines historically located downtown, with purhaps a suburban stop on routes radiating out of the 'hub'....

I suppose that era is gone, and now bus station's are located close to major freeway interchanges, for quick highway access everywhere, and lower rent...


----------

